# How to fix a loose screw in a tile



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

Is there a quick fix to this? I have sliding front hall closet doors, and the mounting bracket on the tile to keep the doors trackng right is loose. I cant seem to find anything online

Thank you in advance


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Use either a plastic molly insert and reinsert the screw, or use a couple of toothpicks to fill the gap and reinsert the screw.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Depending on the size of the size and how much bigger the hole is, I use toothpicks and some glue, let it set up, then reinsert the screw. That is for something that is "none-movement-based", meaning there is no vibration or pressure being applied.

Since this is more aligned w keeping your doors on their track, you might go w a plastic anchor that fits the hole snuggly, use some strong setting glue too. 

Get the p-anchor that fits your screw and then make sure it fits in the hole tightly all the way to the lip of the anchor, then remove it, then put the glue into the hole, then push in the plastic anchor...let it set till dry, then you should be good to go...

A qk fix may not be your best longterm solution, but the above should wk for you


----------

